# JAKARTA | Indonesia-1 Towers | 303m x 2 | 994ft x 2 | 64 fl | 60 fl | U/C



## charl1e

Floor count 97-100..


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> looks like 300-350m


including the spire/antenna it's easily over 400m


----------



## dochan

wow that's tall... but design wise, it doesn't impress me much... I like the previous one


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> including the spire/antenna it's easily over 400m


maybe, but def. not 600m


----------



## Dazon

ZZ-II said:


> including the spire/antenna it's easily over 400m


A tower beside this render = the kraton : 210m tall.
those antena is really cheating.



Dazon said:


> *
> on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With The Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZZ-II

so the tower on the right is 210m tall? then the the tower could even reach 400m without the spire/antenna. maybe 500m with. but indeed not 600m.


----------



## Ocean One

Yeah correct, The Keraton at PI II around 210m, so the PI 3 seems can reach 500m :cheers:


----------



## VRS

pls edit this title thread.


----------



## charl1e

I don't think this is the final render. It might change again.. If they made an official statement in presscon, than please change the title.. Untill than, just keep it that way.


----------



## Dazon

ZZ-II said:


> so the tower on the right is 210m tall? then the the tower could even reach 400m without the spire/antenna. maybe 500m with. but indeed not 600m.


at least the new render more than 500m. 
there is so many supertall proposal for jakarta, i hope one of them will be rising soon.


----------



## Dazon

An Old Masterplan:


----------



## endar

wow

the left one 210 meters. this is so tall











the new one much better thank the old one i think


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ proposed tower from PTI is taller but the design is too generic and boring, while proposed tower from DCM is very futuristic and unusual, very unique. i'll go for DCM one...


----------



## Dazon

^^
both of them, was created an original design.


----------



## Erran

The 2nd render looks taller than the 1st one, which is good. To be honest, the spire+antenna is really disturbing though.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it looked a lot smaller, but i did not know that the tower next to it is 200m, so this one will be extremely wide, thats why it didn't look very tall on the first glance :cheers:


----------



## thekonil

endar said:


> wow
> 
> the left one 210 meters. this is so tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new one much better thank the old one i think


this render is better than the old one. 

my estimate about 375+ m high :cheers:


----------



## charl1e

^^
375m??? The Keraton already reach 210m. The new extension looks more than 2 times taller than Keraton, almost 3 times with the chopstick antenna..


----------



## thekonil

^^ 375 + 100 m maybe? :lol:


----------



## unforgotten

based on the picture, it should be more than 400m as it's compared to Keraton 200m+, Keraton just looks tiny, anyway I like the design!


----------



## VRS

goldmember its jewelry shop ..??


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Nope, just a tentative name. 



Simfan34 said:


> Sonangol?


No, *China *Sonangol (same company??!), which owns/controls/operates the fX building where this supertall will be built in.

Anyway, i like that twin tower project better than this quoted one  .


----------



## eurico

bigger and more clear renderings...



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Grollo




----------



## ThatOneGuy

Well...it's gold, definitely.


----------



## ZZ-II

eurico said:


> bigger and more clear renderings...


These twins look awesome! I hope they'll be build.


----------



## sidways

love the design...just hope they change the name...


----------



## levyphobia

^^
i think they definitely will change that silly name
maybe they wait for major/anchor tenant for this building or company who buy the right to name this building... 
this building and the Thamrin Nine known as jakarta the most prime area for business... so i think when they start construction and offer this tower to lease, many big name will try to put their name on it. and hope the name much more better than 007 movie name


----------



## eurico

Las Vegas has come to Jakarta :lol: :lol:


----------



## sidways

idk...but I find most buildings, malls or other projects in Indonesia have a 'silly sounding" names...


----------



## Ocean One

This is still not final named bro, temporary only so let see when the project launch which still don't know when..  :cheers:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Ok, I couldn't resist:






_It's gold, it's gold, it's gold, it's solid gold... He's got the Midas touch but he touched it too much..._

Goldmember is from Holland. They founded Batavia/Jakarta. :yes:


----------



## Simfan34

bozenBDJ said:


> ^ Nope, just a tentative name.
> 
> 
> No, *China *Sonangol (same company??!), which owns/controls/operates the fX building where this supertall will be built in.
> 
> Anyway, i like that twin tower project better than this quoted one  .


So yes, Sonangol.


----------



## nonotz

I hope its the gold as well ... 

the 2 pics have similar design , but with gold its shouting "look at dem GOLD"


----------



## poppers12345

ZZ-II said:


> These twins look awesome! I hope they'll be build.


I hope too :banana:


----------



## john907

Rumor said the eX XXI cinema will have its last showing this weekend. So many memories


----------



## eurico

^^ yup after president's election this year they will start the prep and construction


----------



## Maximalist

Possibly the most imaginative tower I've ever seen come out of Indonesia. I hope it actually gets built.


----------



## levyphobia

@john 
Really? 
Last week i watched xmen there and i saw all the tenants operated like usual


----------



## john907

@levyphobia
Apparently the cinema will be closed sometime this June. Marutama Ra-Men has closed and move to Plz Indo and Fish & Co will be closed this June. I don't know about the others.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I REALLY hope they keep the Goldmember name for the tower XD. It would be comedic gold -pun intended-


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Goldmember :crazy: x___________D Best name ever!


----------



## Dean_14

Wow, another super tall twin in ASEAN 
Looks glassy


----------



## Crazy Dude

^^
Bad news.. The twins seem very unlikely gonna be supertall since they've cut the total floors of both towers. :bash:


yudhit said:


> *CS Tower*
> 
> Developer: PT China Sonangol Media Investment
> Lokasi: Thamrin, Jakarta
> Two towers: 56 floors (north tower) + 46 flors (south tower)
> Two sky bridges


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I hope the cladding looks good. That will make or break this tower


----------



## eurico

the demolition has start



twenty-first-floor said:


> salah satu dr dua jembatan penghubung EX ke Plaza Indonesia sedang dibongkar.


----------



## eurico

looks like the developer will use the previous proposed design by PTI Architect.. bye bye Gold Member...














































^^ with total 441m height, scheduled completion June 2019


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Wow, congratulations to Jakarta for another super tall


----------



## Hazelton

wow, 441m , hope this built soon


----------



## Crazy Dude

^^
status project: on the site the demolishing the buildings of the property is still going on and expected to start construction (ground breaking) in June 2015.


----------



## eurico

^^ here it is the latest condition of this project



veology said:


>


----------



## nonotz

wow 441m... much taller despite its no longer a twin tower ... 

So the name will be EX-Tower ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think I like the gold design better...


----------



## Crazy Dude

_the demolition is still ongoing_



VRS said:


> 20150214_140528 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150214_140547 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

another proposed renderings for this project



yudhit said:


> New design:
> 
> *CS Tower*


----------



## eurico

the demolition work...



VRS said:


> 20150305_104414 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150305_104538 by mvrs2000, on Flickr





VRS said:


> also...
> 
> 20150305_104526 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150305_104435 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

The new design is really cool, doesn't look 441m though :/


----------



## eurico

^^ yeah maybe around 350-380m ...


----------



## gugi182

i love this new design


----------



## Crazy Dude

_Update_



twenty-first-floor said:


> Sore ini :
> 
> IMG_9743 by -, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20150805_100206 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150805_100208 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ============

20150805_100210 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150805_100212 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20150805_100214 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150805_100216 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150805_100219 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20150808_155534 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155536 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20150808_155537 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155538 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20150808_155540 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155541 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ========

20150808_155539 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155542 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ===========

20150808_155603 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155612 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150808_155607 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Dude

U/C already, isn't it?


----------



## stupified

Crazy Dude said:


> U/C already, isn't it?


Nope... Still at bored pile work means preparation stage, right?


----------



## VRS

stupified said:


> Nope... Still at bored pile work means preparation stage, right?


chapter 1 ==========

20150816_170849 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_170850 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20150816_170852 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_170853 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20150816_170855 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_170854 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==========

20150816_170858 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_170901 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_170905 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20150823_161357 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160937 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20150823_160313 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160309 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20150823_160311 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160306 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ========

20150823_160308 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160302 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20150823_160304 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160300 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_160258 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20150906_101511 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101514 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101519 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20150906_101517 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101523 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101530 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20150906_101527 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101537 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101533 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ===========

20150906_101542 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101552 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ===========

20150906_101502 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101505 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_101508 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20150915_100110 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100118 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100114 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100107 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20150915_100105 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100102 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100058 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100056 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20150915_100203 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100157 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100141 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100138 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ===========

20150915_100149 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100133 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100126 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =======

20150915_100130 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100124 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_100120 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20150920_114741 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114744 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114747 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20150920_114750 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114753 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114756 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20150920_114758 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114805 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114807 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =========

20150920_114810 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114814 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114817 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ==========

20150920_114823 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114837 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_114827 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Dude

Dazon said:


> Tadi siang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom dikit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kemungkinan masih ada beberapa alat berat yang akan di rakit lagi.


....


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20151006_095414 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095417 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095421 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095424 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20151006_095432 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095427 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095435 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095438 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20151006_095452 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095447 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095456 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095459 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ======

20151006_095459_20151006131126167 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095504 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_095509 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ===========

20151208_095602 by faris faris, on Flickr
20151208_095604 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151208_095607 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =======

20151208_095611 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151208_095614 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151208_095616 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 =======

20151208_095636 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151208_095623 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ======
20151214_095520 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095527 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095531 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20151214_095535 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095538 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095544 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ============

20151214_095549 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095553 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095600 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==============

20151214_095607 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095610 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095614 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ============

20151214_095621 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151214_095623 by faris faris, on Flickr
20151214_095640 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20151221_095708 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095712 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095714 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20151221_095718 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095721 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095724 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20151221_095727 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095732 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095735 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ========

20151221_095738 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095746 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095749 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =========

20151221_095754 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_095801 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20151228_095505 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095510 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095512 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20151228_095516 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095523 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095529 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20151228_095533 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095539 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095544 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ===========

20151228_095548 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095550 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095558 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20151228_095601 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095606 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095609 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 ========

20151228_095617 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_095631 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1========

20160104_095137 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095143 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095145 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160104_095149 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095152 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095156 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20160104_095200 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095206 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095210 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==========

20160104_095217 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095221 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095228 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =========

20160104_095231 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095235 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160104_095242 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ======

20160111_095137 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095635 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095639 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160111_095643 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095650 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095654 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ======

20160111_095659 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095703 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095710 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==========

20160111_095713 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095716 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095720 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =========

20160111_095723 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095728 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095736 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 ========

20160111_095812 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095807 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_095746 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20160117_101204 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101208 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101210 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101215 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20160117_101219 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101223 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101227 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101233 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20160117_101238 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101243 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101246 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101251 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =========

20160117_101258 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101305 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101309 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_101318 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Wicak_15

Update 


IMG_4170 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =====

20160124_111448 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111453 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111455 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111457 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =====

20160124_111448 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111453 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111455 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111457 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20160124_111506 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111502 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111512 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111516 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =======

20160124_111519 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111522 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111525 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111531 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_111543 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



veology said:


>


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =========

20160228_121710 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_121714 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_121717 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20160228_121721 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_121730 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_121739 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =====

20160304_102728 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102730 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102733 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20160304_102735 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102738 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102740 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20160304_102743 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102746 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102752 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =====

20160304_102756 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102759 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102802 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_102819 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20160312_104229 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104233 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104236 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160312_104240 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104244 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104246 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20160312_104249 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104253 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104257 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==========

20160312_104301 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104306 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104311 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20160312_104314 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104317 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 =======

20160312_104322 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_104344 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20160320_103347 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103351 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103354 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20160320_103357 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103400 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103403 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ======

20160320_103409 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103413 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103417 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =======

20160320_103420 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103426 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103430 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20160320_103437 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_103453 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20160328_101434 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101439 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101443 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =====

20160328_101445 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101449 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101454 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20160328_101458 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101501 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101507 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ======

20160328_101513 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101520 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_101530 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Latest renddering


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ============

20160410_100931 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_100934 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_100937 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160410_100940 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_100944 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_100946 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20160410_100951 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_100956 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_101000 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_101050 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

Sorry,not my cup of tea,the skybridge and the podium look weird


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ===========

20160418_100938 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160418_100941 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160418_100943 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160418_100946 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3=============

20160418_100956 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160418_101003 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160418_101010 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20160424_143443 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_143448 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_143452 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20160424_143454 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_143458 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_143502 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20160424_143505 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_143509 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter one ========

20160502_100255 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160502_100259 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ===========

20160502_100306 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160502_100310 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20160502_100316 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160502_100319 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 -=========

20160502_100325 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160502_100331 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160510_074533 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

IMG-20160513-WA0065 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20160513-WA0067 by faris faris, on Flickr

NormalAppImage(19)_20160516174348866 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==============

20160517_102106 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160517_102100 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===============

20160517_102055 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160517_102049 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160920_103304 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160920_103301 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

tempFileForShare_2016-09-26-17-46-20 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-09-26-17-46-54 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160923_111049 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160923_111056 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20161003_093548 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161002_152001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20161003_094524 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_094518 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

tempFileForShare_2016-10-10-20-03-37 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-10-10-20-02-56 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161008_142218 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20161008_113023 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161008_113017 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20161016_143944 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_110405 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_110400 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20161024_173813 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161025_111850 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161025_111843 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20161101_074454 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161031_102306 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20161031_102822 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161031_102818 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161031_101750 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20161113_113403 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161113_113407 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20161117_073944 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161117_073951 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161117_073954 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20161120_113639 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161120_113645 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20161124_080314 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161124_080316 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20161124_080319 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161128_100111 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20161128_100115 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161128_100119 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20161205_105441 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161205_105443 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Vhisesa

Udah confirm pake desain menara kembar ya? Atau ada revisi lagi? :nuts:


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20161213_094450 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161213_095000 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20170305_120957 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-03-06-17-41-49 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170305_121001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20170305_120957 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-03-06-17-41-49 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170305_121001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170312_110118 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170312_110122 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170312_110127 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

tempFileForShare_2017-03-20-19-29-29 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-03-20-19-29-59 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20170320_093922 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170320_093924 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170320_093927 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170327_080721 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20170402_103501 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_103505 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_103511 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-21-48 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-22-20 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-23-22 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-23-53 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-24-25 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-25-24 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ==========

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-26-04 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-03-18-26-33 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20170410_075617 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170410_075629 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20170407_111357 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_111400 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_111404 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170507_124044_20170514195706819 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170512_080037 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170512_080024 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20170522_074228 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_074242 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_103545 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20170522_103551 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_103558 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170531_105854 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_105900 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_105906 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170604_082423 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170612_110007 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170612_110014 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170612_110021 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

SmartSelectImage_2017-06-19-22-18-40 by faris faris, on Flickr

SmartSelectImage_2017-06-19-22-18-19 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## CityHunterID

Lama x nyembul ke Permukaan. :bash:


----------



## VRS

20170628_070752 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20170715_171609 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170715_171609 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20170715_175047 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170715_175053 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ======

20170715_175058 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170715_175108 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170715_175129 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Kenat




----------



## eurico

Pan pacific will open their premium serviced residences in the north tower of Indonesia 1



twenty-first-floor said:


> *Pan Pacific to bring serviced suites to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> Pan Pacific Hotels Group (PPHG) has announced its first serviced suites property in Indonesia, slated to open in the capital city by 2020.
> 
> Located along Jalan Thamrin in the CBD, Pan Pacific Serviced Suites Jakarta will offer 161 units across levels 47 to 58 in the *North Tower of Indonesia 1*. The tower is part of a 19,000m2 mixed-development, which comprises offices, commercial spaces, and entertainment and retail offerings.
> 
> Source: http://www.ttgasia.com/article.php?article_id=30018


----------



## VRS

20170807_230901 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170807_230908 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170812_164451 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170812_164455 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170814_231512 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170814_231504 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

IMG-20170820-WA0010 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20170820-WA0011 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170821_231418 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170821_231425 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20170828_101809 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170828_093834 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170828_101815 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20170828_101821 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170828_101829 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170828_101837 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170904_111532 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170904_111537 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170904_111543 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170904_111550 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20170911_231036 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170910_125100 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170910_125056 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20170910_125109 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170910_125117 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170918_194951 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170918_195001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ===========

20170921_211546 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170921_211603 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_110249 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20170926_110255 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_110301 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_110309 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20170926_110315 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_110321 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_110329 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20171003_100348 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171003_100358 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20171003_100336 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171003_100325 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171003_100330 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

soon the dirt lifting will finish and the core will rise


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ==========

20171009_102659 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_102706 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =============

20171009_102713 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_102719 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20171009_102725 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_102733 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_102812 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Kenat

Lagi pengerjaan di basement 7 (paling bawah)


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20171017_105917 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_105909 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20171017_105904 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_105859 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20171017_105853 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_105847 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_105841 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Kenat




----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20171022_144935 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171022_144943 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20171022_144950 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171022_144956 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20171022_145001 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171022_145008 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171022_145016 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20171030_103419 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_103424 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20171030_103433 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_103439 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20171030_103446 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_103452 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_103500 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20171130_101323 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_101334 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_101342 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20171130_101349 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_101356 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_101403 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20171219_191116 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20180127_085326 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180205_192306 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

pouring the mat?


----------



## eurico




----------



## Kenat




----------



## eurico




----------



## eurico




----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919262776053&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919279442718&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919292776050&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919286109384&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919336109379&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919369442709&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841919362776043&set=pcb.1841919422776037&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

update



twenty-first-floor said:


> 21st July 2018


----------



## Tupac96

xpost



westlondonbloke said:


> Photo taken on 16 August 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bmhk9iOA95R/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1syb2lf61jn1x


----------



## Ampelio

So it's gonna be *Indonesia One *and *Indonesia Two*?


----------



## irfanpomelo

very nice location


----------



## luci203

Ampelio said:


> So it's gonna be *Indonesia One *and *Indonesia Two*?


no. Indonesia 1 is the project... both towers are Indonesia 1, just like One Shenzhen Bay have 7 towers.

more like Indonesia 1 towers A&B


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## skyline13

wow they re rising now


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*04-11-2018*




























pictures by om toto


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20181114_082905 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181114_082944 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq55CyjA3Oe/


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20181127_092720 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181127_092723 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181127_092728 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> 20181208_170606 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181208_170610 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## flowercity

Update 23/12/2018


----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsjevKFB7TU/


----------



## Just_in_Key

Update
Photo taken 15-1-2019


IMG_4249 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


IMG_4250 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Tupac96

*04/02/19*

















[

Posted by alif1509


----------



## Tupac96

*Flying up!
*


adrianto.januri said:


> Update 02-Ma-19.
> Thank you.


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu3bJcrBZo5/


----------



## Just_in_Key

Photo taken march 17, 2019


Indonesia Satu Tower 17-3-19 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## eurico

update



















source https://www.instagram.com/bluemooncm78/


----------



## EywaEywa

Originally Posted by Reve Ahmad


----------



## Munwon

Gold! This will be very interesting


----------



## EywaEywa

^^ gold, perhaps remind you with Seoul KLI 63, but in twin tower and special crown version. Indonesia One (in Bahasa Indonesia mean : Indonesia Satu) rendering :


----------



## eurico

update




























https://www.instagram.com/bluemooncm78/


----------



## eurico

source https://www.instagram.com/bluemooncm78/


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwNL4V-hKmw/


----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## Dito Roso

EywaEywa said:


> ^^ gold, perhaps remind you with Seoul KLI 63, but in twin tower and special crown version. Indonesia One (in Bahasa Indonesia mean : Indonesia Satu) rendering :


*INDONESIA SATU* is the official name of the project.. no need to change!


----------



## andreallbertaries

TC South tower is already on


----------



## andreallbertaries

Pict by BUGSY007

some people are already on the INA-1 site and I heard people around seeing trucks going in and out of INA-1 but I don't know when this project will be resumed


----------



## andreallbertaries

Finally ..
yesterday press conference 😇





Gedung Indonesia 1 Bakal Rampung Desember 2023, Telah Dibangun 60%


Pembangunan Gedung Indonesia 1 diperkirakan akan selesai pada akhir 2023 untuk kedua Tower yaitu North Tower dan South Tower




m.medcom.id


----------



## andreallbertaries

From china to japan








Dua Megakompleks Plaza Indonesia dan Indonesia 1 Resmi Terkoneksi


Dua pengembangan besar yang menempati area premium di jantung kota Jakarta, Jl MH Thamrin, Indonesia 1 dan Plaza Indonesia resmi saling terkoneksi.




www.kompas.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Japan is MUCH more reliable than China!


----------



## JR1704RSD

From Sarinah


----------



## andreallbertaries

View from monas


----------



## andreallbertaries

Repair crane 💥


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 3:*

Stay Positive by Evik Dwi Priagung, on Flickr


----------



## JR1704RSD

From National Library


----------



## JR1704RSD

June 4


----------



## Just_in_Key

Taken on July 12, 2022


Indonesia Satu Tower - July 12, 2022 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## Munwon

When steel starts to rise move to UC!


----------



## andreallbertaries

Munwon said:


> When steel starts to rise move to UC!


I don't know, btw the second tower is still 288m high


----------



## flowercity

On progress


----------



## Munwon

UC!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Munwon said:


> UC!


Its passed the Munwon Test!!!!


----------



## Munwon

Lets wait till they hoist steel though


----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## eurico

Update


----------



## Femas A




----------



## Femas A

View from above


----------



## andreallbertaries

Pict by DidinFelani


----------



## andreallbertaries

View from gama tower


----------



## Just_in_Key

Taken on Oct 17, 2022

Indonesia Satu Tower - Oct 17, 2022 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


----------



## andreallbertaries

skybridge is already covered in black net


----------



## andreallbertaries

Thamrin nine Complex and Indonesia one
by ahmadirgistwn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 16:*








Senja by Ibay Wungkul on 500px.com


----------



## eurico

Update











__
http://instagr.am/p/Clqak8KPD45/


----------

